# Total Archery Challenge Boyne 2019



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

So who is planning on shooting TAC this year? 

We are headed back for our 2nd trip. Going to shoot all 3 days this year and get through all the courses. We really enjoyed it last year and are looking forward to being able to shoot each course.

I haven't shot the bow since 3D league ended about a month ago, so I'm in dire need of getting outside and dropping some long range bombs to prepare. Can't wait for some warm weather outdoor shooting!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Waiting to get my bow back from the shop, but I will be shooting on Sunday with my BIL. It was the only day we could shoot together. 

First time attending TAC since I found out about it a few years ago. 

Doing the family thing at Boyne splash park on Saturday, shooting on Sunday and staying overnight until Monday, then heading to Lewiston for a few days to start kids summer vacation off right!!


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

d_rek said:


> Waiting to get my bow back from the shop, but I will be shooting on Sunday with my BIL. It was the only day we could shoot together.
> 
> First time attending TAC since I found out about it a few years ago.
> 
> Doing the family thing at Boyne splash park on Saturday, shooting on Sunday and staying overnight until Monday, then heading to Lewiston for a few days to start kids summer vacation off right!!


Sounds like it'll be an awesome weekend! Hopefully we get lucky and the weather cooperates like last year. 

If you can, try and get to the night shoot at the resort on Saturday night. Plenty of games for the kids too, it was fun and some good prizes handed out.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

We are thinking we are going to shoot one day and do 2 courses. Is this doable?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Shot it the first year and it was awesome. We camped at Young State Park and shot Friday and Saturday. We were able to get through all of the courses each day. It was ALOT of shooting and a lot of great hiking. 

I think the attendance is about 5x what it was then and I think it'd be tough getting through 2 courses in one day now. 

My family has changed direction and have been attending, and will continue to be attending Compton's Traditional Rendezvous in Berrien Springs. Way more shooting, better for my young kids, and on site camping.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

101thwacK said:


> We are thinking we are going to shoot one day and do 2 courses. Is this doable?


Like GVDoc said, TAC's popularity has blown up and if you aren't signed up for a nock time yet, I don't think you will get 2 courses in one day. They open up the lifts around 2pm, I forget exactly when but it's on their website, for everyone to use and go to whichever course you want. You could get one course in for sure doing that. 

We have an early morning nock time on Saturday, and that is the day we plan on shooting 2 courses. We'll finish the first just before the lifts open up to go back up. We signed up 2 months ago and Saturday was pretty much booked up, there may be some Sunday times left though. It is definitely worth a visit for even one course I think, a lot of fun and challenging shots!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

I signed up almost 2 months ago and the only day I could get in was on Sunday, and there were only a handful of slots open then. Something tells me it will be all booked up by now. 

We are doing the 12:00pm nock time for the Prime course.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Sep 5, 2003)

Yeah, the first year there were no nock times. 

And attendance was to where we could Sprint through the courses with no backups. 

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Street (Nov 1, 2017)

You can definitely shoot two courses in one day. I went last year and had a morning nock time and still got in an afternoon course. Both courses, I hung with a few other guys and they let us through with no problems. Its a fun shoot, not a professional tourney.


----------

